# Müsste, könnte, täte ...



## W. Koben (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe inzwischen auch die vier obligatorischen Schreiben von Pepper United und einen Brief von der Allinkasso in München erhalten. Mein Rechtsanwalt hat mir geraten, bis zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht zu reagieren.

Nun kam mir allerdings folgender Gedanke: Da mich "Pepper United" mit einer unbegründeten Forderung nötigt, Zeit und Arbeit in deren Bearbeitung zu investieren, könnte ich denen diesen Aufwand eigentlich meinerseits in Rechnung stellen und die Forderung im üblichen Verfahren solange verfolgen, bis sie gezwungen sind zu reagieren. (Spätestens auf den Mahn- oder Vollzugsbescheid.) Im Gegensatz zu deren Forderung ist die meine zweifelsfrei nachweisbar.

Würde Pepper United massenweise solche Rechnungen erhalten, würde ihre Betrugsmasche zum unabsehbaren Kostenrisiko. Mit dem Eintreiben der Forderung würde ich natürlich die Allinkasso in München beauftragen...

Übrigens habe ich ein interessantes Urteil gegen eine Inkassoanwältin gefunden, die Forderungen mit offensichtlich betrügerischem Hintergrund verfolgt hat. Sie wurde von Amtsgericht Karlsruhe wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug verurteilt. Daß die Allinkasso weiß, daß es sich bei den Forderungen von Roxborough um Betrug handelt, dürfte erheblich leichter nachzuweisen sein als im Karlsruher Fall, da es über die Praktiken von Pepper United ja bereits eine breite Berichterstattung in den Medien gibt und "Spiegel TV" schon bei der Allinkasso direkt an der Tür um eine Stellungsnahme gebeten hat.

Hier der Link zum Bericht über das Karlsruher Urteil: 

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1829284_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4557.html


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Hast Du denn eine ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland von der Kasperbude? - Nee? Also: wen möchtest Du verklagen?


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Hast Du denn eine ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland von der Kasperbude? - Nee? Also: wen möchtest Du verklagen?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60034-pepper-united-s-r-o-rechnung.html#post296649


----------



## W. Koben (19 Februar 2010)

*@Antiscammer*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Hast Du denn eine ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland von der Kasperbude? - Nee? Also: wen möchtest Du verklagen?



Bezieht sich das auf meinen Post?

Wenn ja: Um die Allinkasso wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug zu verklagen, brauche ich keine Adresse von Roxborough/Pepper United.

Rechnungen an Pepper United kann ich an die Postfachadresse schicken. Und bei Allinkasso dürfte eine deutsche Adresse von Pepper United bekannt sein. Fragt sich natürlich nur, ob sie die Eintreibung von Forderungen gegenüber Pepper United übernehmen würden...


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: @Antiscammer*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Wenn ja: Um die Allinkasso wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug zu verklagen...



Das ist Strafrecht. Da bist aber nicht Du der Kläger, sondern der Staatsanwalt. Und der wird nur tätig, wenn er gerichtsfeste Beweise dafür hätte, dass die Allinkasso Kenntnis von einer Betrugshandlung ihres geschätzten Mandanten hatte.

Zu Deutsch: kannst du vergessen. Du bist auch nicht der erste, der das versucht hätte.



W. Koben schrieb:


> Rechnungen an Pepper United kann ich an die Postfachadresse schicken.



Ja sicher. Du kannst Dich auch vor ne Verkehrsampel stellen und "O Tannebaum" singen. Wird wohl dasselbe bei rumkommen.


----------



## W. Koben (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: @Antiscammer*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das ist Strafrecht. Da bist aber nicht Du der Kläger, sondern der Staatsanwalt. Und der wird nur tätig, wenn er gerichtsfeste Beweise dafür hätte, dass die Allinkasso Kenntnis von einer Betrugshandlung ihres geschätzten Mandanten hatte.



Hast Du Artikel, den ich verlinkt habe, überhaupt gelesen? Wenn Du so genau weißt, daß das alles nicht geht, dann erklär mir doch bitte mal, wie es zu dem Karlsruher Urteil kommen konnte. Und was sollte der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen Frau Günther und der Allinkasso sein, der eine Klage in diesem Fall aussichtslos macht? - Danke!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ich kenne das Karlsruher Urteil. Das war kein Strafprozess, sondern ein Zivilprozess. Da wurde nicht "wegen Betrugs" geklagt, sondern auf Schadensersatz. Der Richter hat dabei geäußert, dass wahrscheinlich Betrugstatbestände vorhanden sind (das ist aber nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem strafrechtlichen Urteil wegen Betrugs). 
Die deutschen Staatsanwälte sehen das aber i.d.R. anders und stellen diese Verfahren allesamt ein.

In dem Karlsruher Fall wurde der Schadenersatzanspruch dem Kläger zugesprochen, weil der nachweisen konnte, dass bei vergleichbaren Fällen bei Anwaltsbriefen immer sofort auf die Forderung verzichtet wurde. Daher konnte der Anwältin die Kenntnis von der fehlenden Anspruchsgrundlage nachgewiesen werden.

Im Falle Allinkasso müsste man also am besten eine ganze Zahl von Opfern finden, die über einen Anwalt Widerspruch eingelegt hätten, und wo die Allinkasso bzw. die Pepper Dingsda nachweislich dann auf die Forderung verzichtet hätten. Diese Fälle müsstest Du erst mal finden.
Und dann kann es immer noch sein, dass irgendein Amtsrichter den Fall anders beurteilt wie in Karlsruhe, und dass Du in Revision gehen musst.

Ich verstehe Deine Wut voll und ganz, aber mach Dir nur vorher die Risiken klar, bevor Du Dich in irgend ein Verfahren reinsteigerst.


----------



## Teleton (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Genau ein weiterer entscheidende Unterschied ist, dass Pepper/Roxbourough/MCM/TRC usw nicht in Karlsruhe vor Gericht kommen sondern in Fulda da die dort ihr Nest haben. Und da ist die Staatsanwaltschaft nach 1000den von Strafanzeigen der Auffassung, dass keine Straftat vorliegt. Dieser Rechtsauffassung schliesst sich die jeweilige Inkassobude dann an, dann wird es schwer mit dem Vorsatz.



> Im Falle Allinkasso müsste man also am besten eine ganze Zahl von Opfern finden, die über einen Anwalt Widerspruch eingelegt hätten, und wo die Allinkasso bzw. die Pepper Dingsda nachweislich dann auf die Forderung verzichtet hätten. Diese Fälle müsstest Du erst mal finden.


Die gibt es auch nicht da mir kein FAll bekannt ist in dem die Firmengruppe oder das Inkassobüro auf Einwendungen von "Kunden" reagiert hätte. Die Sachen verlaufen einfach ohne Verzicht im Sande.


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



dvill schrieb:


> Angebliche Internetnutzung ? wenn Inkassobüros mahnen | MDR.DE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## W. Koben (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

@antisammer

Ich werde sicher kein Verfahren beginnen, bevor ich vorher nicht die Risiken geklärt habe. Allerdings wird sich wohl andererseits nichts an den Praktiken von Pepper United und Allinkasso ändern, wenn keiner der Betroffenen irgendetwas unternimmt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel kommt ja offensichtlich trotz massenweiser Strafanzeigen nicht weiter.

Klar, zuerst müßte man wohl eine negative Feststellungsklage anstrengen und sehen, wie Allinkasso reagiert. Woher wußte man allerdings in Karlsruhe, daß es solche Fälle schon gegeben hat? Sind solche Klagen bzw. Urteile nicht recherchierbar? Die Angeklagte wird dem Gericht darüber sicher nicht berichtet haben.

Eine weitere Frage wäre, inwieweit sich auch aus anderen Umständen deutlich ersehen läßt, daß die Forderungen von Pepper United offensichtlich eine betrügerische Absicht verfolgen. In deren Schreiben gibt es ja einige Anhaltspunke, die eine klare Sprache sprechen - z.B. Nichtnachprüfbarkeit der angeblich erbrachten Leistung (mehrere verschlüsselte Telefonnummern usw.), Berechnung der Prüfung anderer Telefonsexkontakte (also Sammeln von kompromitierendem Material aufkosten des Rechnungsempfängers)...

Weshalb ich mir hier über diese Dinge Gedanken mache: Weil ich mir sicher bin, daß das ganze Geschäftmodell in dem Moment zusammenbrechen würde, in dem die Sache für Allinkasso zum Kostenrisiko würde. Im Alleingang läßt sich da allerdings kaum etwas erreichen. Keine Frage.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:59:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:56:18 ----------




Teleton schrieb:


> Genau ein weiterer entscheidende Unterschied ist, dass Pepper/Roxbourough/MCM/TRC usw nicht in Karlsruhe vor Gericht kommen sondern in Fulda da die dort ihr Nest haben. Und da ist die Staatsanwaltschaft nach 1000den von Strafanzeigen der Auffassung, dass keine Straftat vorliegt.



Der Sitz von Allinkasso ist München. Ein Prozeß würde also dort stattfinden.

Und auf eine negative Feststellungsklage könnte Allinkasso nicht einfach mit Schweigen reagieren.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Weshalb ich mir hier über diese Dinge Gedanken mache: Weil ich mir sicher bin, daß das ganze Geschäftmodell in dem Moment zusammenbrechen würde, in dem die Sache für Allinkasso zum Kostenrisiko würde. Im Alleingang läßt sich da allerdings kaum etwas erreichen. Keine Frage.



Hmm.

Und - ist denn nach dem Karlsruher Urteil das Geschäftsmodell der Nutzlosbranche zusammengebrochen? Doch auch nicht wirklich. OK, eine empfindliche Schlappe haben die eingesteckt, und das ist immer gutes Wasser auf unsere Mühlen. Aber trotzdem machen die weiter, als wäre nix gewesen. Zur Not wird umfirmiert.

Das Kernproblem liegt woanders, und es ist ein rechtlich-politisches Problem. Nämlich die Narrenfreiheit von Inkassobüros in Deutschland.

Überall sonst im Ausland gibt es einen genauen Verhaltenskodex für Inkassobüros. Z.B. in den USA oder in England. S. dazu:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abzocke_und_kein_Ende._Was_ist_zu_tun#Inkassorecht_in_den_USA

Wenn Du in den USA nachweislich einem Inkassokasper widersprochen hast und der dann trotzdem wieder weiter rumpupst, kannst Du ihn auf Schadenersatz verklagen. Bis 1000 $. Da überlegt sich das der Kasper lieber, ob er nach Deinem Widerspruch wegen einer Forderung von 50 $ weiter mit schwachsinnigen Textbausteinen rummeckert.

Er hat auch die ladungsfähige Anschrift des Mandanten zu nennen. Hast Du ihn dazu aufgefordert, und nennt er eine nicht zustellfähige Anschrift, und hast Du das mit einer Testzustellung nachgewiesen, wird es ebenfalls unangenehm. Auch da kannst Du ihn verklagen.

Und bei uns? - Nix. Nada.
Inkassokojoten haben in Deutschland rechtlich garantierte Narrenfreiheit. Die können einer alten Oma mit Rentenpfändung und sonstwas drohen (obwohl die Forderung frei erfunden ist, und obwohl nicht mal ein Mahnbescheid rausgegangen war). Gehört alles zu den kreativen Sauereinen und Kavaliersdelikten.

Aber wenn Du in Deutschland einen Verhaltenskodex für Inkassobüros forderst, dann kannst Du mit geringerem Risiko in Indien eine heilige Kuh in Mumbai auf der Straße massakrieren.


----------



## Teleton (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*



> > Genau ein weiterer entscheidende Unterschied ist, dass Pepper/Roxbourough/MCM/TRC usw nicht in Karlsruhe vor Gericht kommen sondern in Fulda da die dort ihr Nest haben. Und da ist die Staatsanwaltschaft nach 1000den von Strafanzeigen der Auffassung, dass keine Straftat vorliegt.
> 
> 
> Der Sitz von Allinkasso ist München. Ein Prozeß würde also dort stattfinden.


Ist schon klar und dann muss der STA aus München Vorsatz nachweisen. Da verweist das Inkassobüro auf die Ansicht aus Fulda und schon wird es schwierig. 


> Und auf eine negative Feststellungsklage könnte Allinkasso nicht einfach mit Schweigen reagieren.


Auf was möchtest Du die verklagen? Die behaupten ja nicht einen eigenen Anspruch zu haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*



Teleton schrieb:


> Da verweist das Inkassobüro auf die Ansicht aus Fulda und schon wird es schwierig.


Das möchte ich doch noch einmal betonen: Da eine Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda (ebenso wie die Staatsanwaltschaft in Düsseldorf, man erinnere sich an die Aussagen 'Es gab schon 5000 Anzeigen gegen mich, alle eingestellt, ich lade die Polizei zu einem Gelage ein, dann passt das schon') sagt "Das ist so in Ordnung" (Oder zumindest nicht so nicht in Ordnung, dass Handlungsbedarf bestünde)  haben diese Inkassoleute einen Freifahrtschein. So funktioniert Justiz in Deutschland - oder eben nicht.
In einem Entwicklungsland würden einen solche auffälligen rechtlichen Schieflagen nicht wundern, in Deutschland schon... noch... ein wenig...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:47:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:46:01 ----------




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem liegt woanders, und es ist ein rechtlich-politisches Problem. Nämlich die Narrenfreiheit von Inkassobüros in Deutschland.
> 
> Überall sonst im Ausland gibt es einen genauen Verhaltenskodex für Inkassobüros. Z.B. in den USA oder in England. S. dazu:
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abzocke_und_kein_Ende._Was_ist_zu_tun#Inkassorecht_in_den_USA
> ...



sehr schöne Darstellung der traurigen Realität. Was können Betroffene tun?

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Whlergedchtnis


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*

Eine Möglichkeit die zu ärgern ist sich bei deren Bank zu beschweren und diese aufzuklären mit wem sie es zutun haben.

Kommen mehrere solcher Beschwerden wird inzwischen in schöner Regelmässigkeit das Konto gekündigt. KG hat es z.B. soweit gebracht, dass hier sogar schon fristlos gekündigt wird.


----------



## matze391 (3 März 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*

hey leute hatte heute auch 3 Briefe von papper united    zu je 90 Euro hab in meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß geschaut aber zu der Zeit die in den Briefen angegeben waren nicht telefoniert. Weiß von euch einer was das genau für eine Firma ist. Muß ich zahlen?????????


Wurde am 22.02.2010 von 0176/87549094 angerufen weil irgendein Brief net zugestellt werden kann weil was net stimmt wegen meiner Adresse.
Glaube das die das waren.


Soll ich zahlen oder nicht wer kennt sich damit aus?????????


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*

Demnächst wird man noch angerufen, wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.

Was juckt Dich, was anonyme Belästiger am Telefon nicht können?

Alles schon erschöpfend behandelt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60034-pepper-united-s-r-o-rechnung-10.html


----------



## Antiscammer (3 März 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*



matze391 schrieb:


> Weiß von euch einer was das genau für eine Firma ist. Muß ich zahlen?????????



Wenn nebenan der Köter kläfft: gibst Du ihm dann ein Leberwurstbrötchen? 
Ich glaube nicht.

Und - gehst Du dann zum Anwalt, damit der sich darum kümmert, dass der Köter keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegen Dich beantragt?
Ich glaube nicht. (Köter beantragen keine Mahnbescheide - und wenn, dann kriegen sie einen Tritt in den Hintern)

Und - schreibst Du einen Widerspruchsbrief oder eine Kündigung an den Köter?
Ich glaube nicht.

Müsstest Du das?
Nöö. Seit wann? - Wäre ja nochmal schöner.


----------



## W. Koben (14 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es wurde unterlassen, die Betrugshandlung, die in diesem Geschäftsmodell auch dann enthalten ist, wenn tatsächlich der Anruf getätigt wurde, strafrechtlich herauszuarbeiten. Diese Argumentation ist diffizil, aber sie ist durchaus möglich.



Hierzu habe ich eine Frage. Auch in meinen Rechnung ist eine falsche Telefonnummer angegeben. Darüber hinaus ist allerdings die angeblich von Roxborough erbrachte Leistung überhaupt nicht eindeutig bezeichnet, im Gegenteil:

1. Es werden fünf völlig verschiedene Telefonnummern angegeben, unter denen die angebliche Leistung erbracht worden sein soll; bei allen fünf Nummern sind die letzten drei Ziffern verschlüsselt. Es ist dem Rechnungsempfänger also nicht nachprüfbar, ob die Anschlüsse überhaupt existieren.

2. Es wird nur eine Uhrzeit angeben, zu der das angebliche Gespräch begonnen haben soll, aber keine Dauer.

3. Auf dem "Kundenstammblatt" fehlt unter der Rubrik "Gesprächspartnerin" ein Eintrag - für angeblichen Telefonsex etwas merkwürdig.

Alle drei Punkte machen deutlich, daß hier eine Dienstleistung suggeriert, aber ihre Nachprüfbarkeit verhindert werden soll. Sollte das tatsächlich nicht den Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung erfüllen?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Schwierig begründbar. Intransparente Angaben sind nicht gleichzusetzen mit arglistiger Täuschung.


----------



## W. Koben (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Gibt es nicht Minimalanforderungen an eine Rechnung? Z.B. daß der Gegenstand eindeutig bezeichnet sein muß? Das ist hier eindeutig nicht der Fall.

Ein bißchen scheint mir ja, daß Sie genauso argumentieren wie die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda...


----------



## webwatcher (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Ein bißchen scheint mir ja, daß Sie genauso argumentieren wie die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda...


Das grenzt fast an Beleidigung.
 Wer antiscammer kennt, weiß dass diese Unterstellung  völlig substanzlos  ist


----------



## W. Koben (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Ich kenne Antiscammer aber nicht, sondern nur das, was er hier schreibt. Und wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda sieht er offensichtlich kaum Möglichkeiten, die Sache als Verstoß gegen irgendein Gesetz zu qualifizieren. Ich verstehe dann nur nicht, warum er sich genau über diese Staatsanwaltschaft so aufregt.

Beleidigung? Nein, nur Lesen.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Es gibt zwei Dinge, die man trennen muss: Strafrecht und Zivilrecht. Das fällt den Rechtslaien immer wieder schwer.

Wenn die Minimalanforderungen an eine Rechnung nicht erfüllt werden, d.h. wenn der Vertragsgegenstand oder die Telefonnummer etc. nicht genannt werden, so verletzt das zwar eindeutig die Transparenzforderungen des bürgerlichen Rechts. Schon deshalb sind diese Forderungen zivilrechtlich nicht durchsetzbar.

Es ist jedoch (zumindest in Deutschland) strafrechtlich nicht verboten, eine Rechnung zu schreiben, wo z.B. der Vertragsgegenstand nicht genannt wird.

Ich kann z.B. meinem Nachbarn eine Rechnung schreiben über 500 Euro.
Ohne Begründung etc.
Wenn mir dann jemand vorwirft, ich habe meinen Nachbarn betrügen wollen, dann rede ich mich damit heraus, es sei mir "ein bedauerlicher Irrtum" unterlaufen, es sei jemand ganz anderes gemeint gewesen etc.pp.,  und es gehe da um eine Tonne Pferdemist, die ein ganz anderer angeblich bei mir bestellt habe. 
Damit komme ich (zumindest in Deutschland) immer durch. "Vorsatz nicht nachweisbar." Nur wenn mir nachweisbar ist, dass ich genau gewusst habe, dass ich keinen Anspruch hatte, mache ich mich strafbar. Aber diese aktive Kenntnis des Nichtbestehens eines Anspruchs ist schwer nachweisbar.

Strafrechtlich müsste die Argumentationskette anders angegangen werden. Nämlich anhand der Analyse der Köderfallen und der Falle im Sinne der Unterstellung eines nicht bestehenden Vertrags. Das ist subtil, wäre aber durchaus möglich. Die StA Fulda ist jedoch den Weg des geringsten Widerstands gegangen und hat sich auf die Fälle beschränkt, wo die betreffenden Rufnummern gar nicht angewählt wurden. Dann konnte sie "wegen des bedauerlichen Irrtums" seitens des Dienstleisters den Vorsatz nicht nachweisen - und hat massenweise eingestellt.


----------



## W. Koben (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

"Wenn mir dann jemand vorwirft, ich habe meinen Nachbarn betrügen wollen,  dann rede ich mich damit heraus, es sei mir "ein bedauerlicher Irrtum"  unterlaufen, es sei jemand ganz anderes gemeint gewesen etc.pp.,  und es  gehe da um eine Tonne Pferdemist, die ein ganz anderer angeblich bei  mir bestellt habe. 
Damit komme ich (zumindest in Deutschland) immer durch. "Vorsatz nicht  nachweisbar." Nur wenn mir nachweisbar ist, dass ich genau gewusst habe,  dass ich keinen Anspruch hatte, mache ich mich strafbar."

Dazu eine Frage: In den Rechnungen werden die angeblichen Sevicenummern verschlüsselt. Ist das nicht eine aktive Verschleierungshandlung, die vorsätzlich geschehen sein muß? Wenn nicht verschleiert werden soll, warum sollte jemand dann so blöd sein, eine formal mangelhafte Rechnung zu verfassen und damit seine eigene Forderung unwirksam zu machen? (Zumal wenn er behauptet, er treibe Forderungen professionell ein.)

Zu den Rechnungen, deren Nummern gar nicht die der Rechnungsempfänger sind. Hier wären doch zwei Dinge zu fragen:

1. Wie kommt hier eine Telefonnummer mit einer nicht zugehörigen Adresse zusammen? Frei erfunden? Wäre das nicht Vorsatz?

2. Und wenn das ein "Versehen" sein soll, dann müßte es ja zumindest ein Gespräch zwischen dem Leistungsanbieter und dem angegebenen Telefonanschluß gegeben haben, das irgendwo nachgewiesen sind muß. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, wäre also auch das Gespräch und damit die Leistung frei erfunden. (Wiederum Vorsatz.)

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:03:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:56:19 ----------

Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich die Berichte hier über das Vorgehen der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda richtig verstehe, dann behandelt diese jede einzelne Strafanzeige gegen Pepper United wie einen Einzelfall - was das Abweisen als Bagatelle oder Versehen natürlich leicht macht. Kann dagegen in irgendeiner Weise geltend gemacht werden, daß es bei über 4000 Strafanzeigen offensichtlich um ein Phänomen geht, das nicht vereinzelt, sondern massenhaft auftritt? Kann ein Staatsanwalt sich auf sein "kurzes Gedächtnis" berufen, beim Prüfen eines Falles den vorhergehenden immer schon wieder vergessen zu haben? Könnten z.B. Verbraucherzentralen Strafanzeigen bündeln, um das zu verhindern?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Dazu eine Frage: In den Rechnungen werden die angeblichen Sevicenummern verschlüsselt. Ist das nicht eine aktive Verschleierungshandlung, die vorsätzlich geschehen sein muß?



In den USA, in Frankreich oder in England: möglicherweise schon problematisch für jemanden, der das anwendet. In Deutschland ist es aber problemlos möglich, sich da z.B. mit "Datenschutz" :scherzkeks: herauszureden. "Aus Datenschutzerwägungen ist leider, leider die vollständige Übertragung der Rufnummer durch unseren technischen Dienstleister nicht möglich gewesen. Blafasel-tut-uns-leid."

Bei einer unvollständigen Übermittlung von Angaben kann einerseits Fahrlässigkeit, Schlampigkeit, andererseits bewußte Täuschungsabsicht dahinter stehen. Für letzteres setzen in Deutschland die Juristen sehr hohe Anforderungen für den Nachweis des Vorsatzes. Hat möglicherweise historische Gründe, aber da geht es jetzt in die Rechtsphilosophie. Jedenfalls ist es so.




W. Koben schrieb:


> Zu den Rechnungen, deren Nummern gar nicht die de
> 1. Wie kommt hier eine Telefonnummer mit einer nicht zugehörigen Adresse zusammen? Frei erfunden? Wäre das nicht Vorsatz?



Es ist ja kaum nachweisbar, dass der Forderungssteller die Adresse erfunden hat. Angesichts des lausigen Systems zur Ermittlung des Anschlußinhabers ist es z.B. denkbar, dass ein angerufener Anschlußinhaber völlig falsche Daten nennt. Daten eines Unbeteiligten, der dann die Rechnung kriegt.



W. Koben schrieb:


> 2. Und wenn das ein "Versehen" sein soll, dann müßte es ja zumindest ein Gespräch zwischen dem Leistungsanbieter und dem angegebenen Telefonanschluß gegeben haben, das irgendwo nachgewiesen sind muß. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, wäre also auch das Gespräch und damit die Leistung frei erfunden. (Wiederum Vorsatz.)



Es ist andersrum. Die StA müsste der "Firma" nachweisen, dass von dem Anschluß XXXX aus tatsächlich definitiv nicht angerufen wurde. Das aber hat sie nicht geschafft bzw. vielleicht nicht versucht. Einzelverbindungsnachweise wären hier z.B. gefragt. Ob die herbeigezogen wurden, weiß ich nicht, und falls nicht, weiß ich es auch nicht, warum.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Immer wieder interessant und amüsant: 
Der BIZZ-Besuch in Fulda-Petersberg :scherzkeks:


----------



## W. Koben (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> In den USA, in Frankreich oder in England: möglicherweise schon problematisch für jemanden, der das anwendet. In Deutschland ist es aber problemlos möglich, sich da z.B. mit "Datenschutz" :scherzkeks: herauszureden. "Aus Datenschutzerwägungen ist leider, leider die vollständige Übertragung der Rufnummer durch unseren technischen Dienstleister nicht möglich gewesen. Blafasel-tut-uns-leid."



Ich meinte die Nummern, unter denen laut Rechnung die "Dienstleistung" erbracht wurde. Der Anbieter sollte doch wohl die Nummern kennen, unter denen er seinen eigenen Dienst anbietet. Und welches Interesse an Datenschutz sollte da gegeben sein, wenn die Nummern gleichzeitig in Zeitungsannoncen veröffentlicht werden?

Wenn eine Angabe zur angeblichen "Gesprächspartnerin" fehlt, könnte das ja noch ein "Versehen" oder "Datenschutz" sein. Für die Verschlüsselung der angeblich in Anspruch genommenen Servicenummern kann ich beim besten Willen keinen anderen Grund finden als die Verschleierungsabsicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*

Die Mehrzahl der  Staatsanwälte strapaziert   im Bereich der Telekommunikation 
den Begriff der Unschuldvermutung  bis  aufs äußerste  zugunsten  Beschuldigter.   
Siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html

Selbst bei einer Million unberechtigter Forderungen ist der Vorsatz ( angeblich) nicht nachweisbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Für die Verschlüsselung der angeblich in Anspruch genommenen Servicenummern kann ich beim besten Willen keinen anderen Grund finden als die Verschleierungsabsicht.



Das ist für einen normal denkenden Menschen einsichtig und logisch, für einen deutschen Staatsanwalt jedoch nicht.

Hier geht es um strafrechtliche Fragen der Beweiswürdigung. Also der Bewertung eines Tatbestandes, der einen Beweis bildet. Eigentlich ist es in der Rechtsprechung auch im Strafrecht so, dass eine Erklärungsvariante, die so weit hergeholt ist, dass sie vollständig lebensfremd ist, nicht als alternative Erklärungsvariante für den Hergang einer Tat geltend gemacht werden kann. Wenn es also nach Lage der Dinge "lebensfremd" ist, anzunehmen, dass die Kürzung der beweiserheblichen Telefonnummer um die letzten Ziffern zu einem anderen Zweck als dem der bewussten Verschleierung und Täuschung erfolgt ist, dann sehen das sogar viele Richter wahrscheinlich so, aber deutsche Staatsanwälte eben halt nicht. 

Ich habe gerade erst von einem Schreiben eines Staatsanwalts gehört, der ein Verfahren wegen illegaler Abbuchung von einem Konto durch einen Gewinnbimmler mit folgender Begründung eingestellt hat (hier sinngemäß wiedergegeben):


> Die Beschuldigte hat die Vorwürfe auch früher schon im vollen Umfang zurückgewiesen.
> Das Verfahren war daher nach ...bla...ZPO... einzustellen."









Kurzum: einmal ins Sitzkissen gepupst, den Stempel rausgeholt, alles gelocht und abgeheftet, und das war's.

In Deutschland reicht es jetzt inzwischen für einen Wirtschaftskriminellen, wenn der einfach nur den Vorwurf bestreitet. Dann ist er laut Staatsanwalt freizusprechen, eine Anklage ist nicht erfolgversprechend.
Da fragt man sich: Hallo? Wo sind wir hier?
Aber es ist zum Teil inzwischen wirklich so. Das ist Realität.

Die Freisprüche besorgen bei Wirtschaftskriminalität nicht die Gerichte, sondern vorab die Staatsanwälte.

Strafverfahren gibt es nur gegen Frikadellendiebe und gegen Müllfahrer, die einen weggeworfenen Kinderwagen ("Gemeindeeigentum!") mitnehmen.


----------



## W. Koben (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> In Deutschland reicht es jetzt inzwischen für einen Wirtschaftskriminellen, wenn der einfach nur den Vorwurf bestreitet. Dann ist er laut Staatsanwalt freizusprechen, eine Anklage ist nicht erfolgversprechend.
> Da fragt man sich: Hallo? Wo sind wir hier?
> Aber es ist zum Teil inzwischen wirklich so. Das ist Realität.



Na, dann gibt es eigentlich nur eines: kriminell werden. Während in allen anderen Berufen der Markt dicht ist, scheint das ja eine echte Wachstumsbranche - mit staatlicher Förderung und allem, was dazu gehört. :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Während in allen anderen Berufen der Markt dicht ist, scheint das ja eine echte Wachstumsbranche - mit staatlicher Förderung und allem, was dazu gehört. :wall:


Absolut richtig erkannt. Staatsanwälte sind in diesem Bereich der Auffassung, dass es nicht ihre 
Aufgabe ist, Schwache  zu schützen.


----------



## W. Koben (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Staatsanwälte sind in diesem Bereich der Auffassung, dass es nicht ihre Aufgabe ist, Schwache  zu schützen.



Vermutlich würde es schon reichen, wenn sie es als ihre Aufgabe ansehen würden, den Geist des Gesetzes zu schützen und nicht den Justizapparat vor unliebsamen Verfahren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*AW: Pepper United S.R.O Rechnung*



W. Koben schrieb:


> Na, dann gibt es eigentlich nur eines: kriminell werden.


Du brauchst:
irrsinnig viele Geschädigte mit kleinen Beträgen, ein paar verschachtelte Bankverbindungen, eine komplizierte Firmenkonstruktion, die über mehrere Länder und Kontinente läuft (Limited in UK, im Besitz einer Holding aus Hong Kong, die von einem australischen Firmengründer im Auftrag einer Stiftung in Liechtenstein gegründet wurde, die mehrheitlich einer pleite gegangenen Firma in Rumänien gehört - so was in der Art)

Da bist Du im rechtsfreien Bereich. Wenn Du es aber noch halbwegs legal machen willst, hier ist eine Anleitung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...7-7177095-01377-177095-betrug.html#post307991


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*

Alternativ kann man auch ein parlamentarisches Frühstück sponsern.


----------



## Esmee (16 März 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*

Naja, es gibt heute nur wenige NICHT Kriminelle - nur weiß das keiner - lach!

Lg

Esmee


----------



## timmi (23 April 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*

ich habe vor ein paar monaten eine rechnung von pepper united erhalten ! 
hab nicht drauf reagiert! jetzt bekam ich ein schreiben von der allinkasso gmbh . das doofe ist nur das die nr. auf dem schreiben meine ist ! und nicht eine andere ! was mach ich denn jetzt ?? lg


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2010)

*AW: Müsste, könnte, täte ...*

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte. 
Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Es gelten nach wie vor die Infos, die hier im Thread bereits auf vielen Seiten zu lesen sind, und auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## HerbertRodiguez (18 September 2017)

Strafverfahren gibt es nur gegen Müllfahrer, die einen weggeworfenen Kinderwagen ("Gemeindeeigentum!") mitnehmen.

Weiteres zum Thema Kinderwagen findest du übrigens auf (Werbelink entfernt, ist außerdem nicht zum Thema "Computerbetrug" passend. BT/MOD)
LG
Herbert


----------

